# What do I do with 75 gallons?



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

OK, I just bought a 75 gallon tank with all the fixin's for $50. I have no business getting a 75 gallon, but what a steal!

So besides 100 bettas, what can I do with a 75 gallon? This is out of my league haha! I feel like it would be a good opportunity for cichlids, but I prefer planted tanks. Angels, sure... but I'm not crazy about them. Love discus, but their finicky from what I read.

If I keep this thing, I'll have a large school of corydoras... but what else? What would be a nice show fish?

Anyone have an NPT 75 gallon? How's that work out? haha


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

make a salt water aquarium! !!!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Nemo fish.


----------



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

Oh my god! That's an awesome price <3


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

MoePacc,

Congratulations! It's always nice to hear someone has gotten a great deal.

If it were me, I would build a massive sorority, with hordes of cory cats and loaches, and a few schools of different species of tetras.

Conversely, I might like to set up a larger tank with fish that average 5" in length.... I like silver dollars, for example, and some of the larger catfish. In a smaller tank, there's not enough room for a school of these fish (10 silver dollars would be 50" of adult fish - leaving 25" - or five more 5" fish). 

There's so much you can do! Plan it out carefully, to minimize any costly mistakes.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

This makes me jealous! xD I'd fill it full of some kind of cool tropical fish. They're a lot of work but that's what I would do!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would want to do a school of threadfin rainbowfish. They look really cool and unusual:


----------



## BabyFishie202 (Apr 9, 2011)

how about german blue rams. they are cool . you could get 2 pairs


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

how about one male betta?? =o think about how happy he would be with all that space. probably no one in history has ever done that! and it would be a fun game for you to look for him each day. haha.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I love orphan's idea! 

I am trying to upgrade my 2 males to 10 gallons and my female to 5. In the future, hopefully 20-30 all to themselves! Maybe a few tank mates for company, but mainly for them.

If not, Rams! My favorite fish <3


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

What about making a cichlid aquarium XD I'm a huge cichlid fan so I'm a little biased XD Although at the moment I only have one.

Or you could make a awesome salt water aquarium, you could totally get a fuzzy lion fish.

You could get a big pleco, but only one(And other fish of course, but a lot of plecos are aggressive to others of the same type)

get a oscar? they're fun, you can teach them to eat out of your hand, bad thing is they love live food(feeder goldfish).

divide it a few times, so you can have 2/3 males and then a sorority tank on one side. I don't know if I would do that until you knew if they would go crazy over hormones in the water or something.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Foams at mouth* 

My 10gal cost more! (Was Marineland though so good brand). 

Then again... my house is over 100yrs old... a 75gal would probably fall through the floor XD cuz our basement no matter what time of year is always frigid so couldn't keep it warm enough. lol

I'll just have to make due with my 10gal. 
;-)

Congrats on the STEAL though!


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

OK, I have the 75 gallon. I don't think I even want a tank this big! What am I going to do with it? Anyway, I may clean it up nice and try and resale it for more. It has a few scratches, but I'll see how it looks after I clean it. Maybe I will just have to make room for it.

Rams, I love rams. I looked at them a while yesterday. They'll definitely be my next fish.

The problem: the tank came with fish... fish I don't want. I was able to sell three of them (jack dempsey, oscar, green something or another) to a local pet store. Received some store credit. However, I now have two pacu's... that I DON'T want and neither does anyone else! They get too big, petstores can't sell them, they don't want them. I'm going to start contacting petstores out of the city.

If anyone wants two pacu's (about 5 inches maybe?) *you can have them!*


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Talk about an overstocked tank! Did you list them on craigslist? My 72 gallon came overstocked and I got rid of all the fish which were various south American cichlids including a huge Oscar. Now it is a betta sorority with 52 female bettas. It is awesome! We also have African cichlid tanks which I love also. You can do just about anything with a 75 gallon!

Edit: those pacus are actually pretty small. They get massive which is why they are hard to sell. Someone would need an extremely large tank.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

MoePaac,

Pacus are extremely dangerous!!!

On River Monsters, these fish were introduced to a river in south america (I believe), and they turned from plant eaters to meat eaters, like their cousins, phirana!

I'll spare you what these pacu did to the native men who wandered into the river... very bad news.

If the pacus were fed a meat diet, or kept with fish who were fed a meat diet, you absolutely do not want to handle these fish. 

If you can't find anyone who wants them, you may want to have them humanely put down (check with a local fish specialist), or call fish and wildlife services in your area, and have them taken away.

Seriously, these are fish only an expert should handle!!!

Do Not, under any circumstances, release these dangerous fish into the wild!!!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

*Shiver* I saw that episode of RM's. Gave me the heebie-jeebies.

Anyhoo, CONGRATS on the find!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw a tank full of pacus at my walmart. I was like OMG how do they get these fish?!


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

Hah, I don't want these fish! I researched them a bit when I was trying to find out what they were. They are pretty small still, but grow huge. I honestly have no idea what to do with them!

Oh and I wouldn't release them. I know better than to do that.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@ alex09

the threadfin rainbow fish look like bettas on steroids!!

What about goldfish? You could put maybe 5 fantails or so in there.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you can't find some place to give em away to then just euthanize them.


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

After calling all the pet stores in the surrounding cities, I finally found one guy who takes them and finds homes for them. That's a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Quite lucky for the pacus! 

As was already suggested, goldfish. You could do about 6 easily in there. Ranchus, lionheads, orandas, fantails. Also, you could put in quite a nice school of other coldwater fish with them.... danios or white cloud minnows come to mind. When I upgrade my 4 little goldies to a large tank they're getting white clouds.... at least that's what I'm thinking at this moment.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh, thank goodness! I'm glad you were able to resolve this without having to put the fish down. It's not the fishes' fault.

I can't believe the Walmart is selling Pacu! 0_o

There is tremendous risk letting these fish be bought by just anyone, not only to the enviroment but to the buyer themselves.

These fish are dangerous, invasive species that could survive in the ponds and rivers of warmer regions of our country. 

Anyone want to go for a swim with a Pacu? Yikes!!! 

MoePaac, great job rehoming them! Be careful of them, until they are on the way...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Btw, my bf and I were driving around today, and saw a 75 gallon tank with a "FREE" sign on it... we snagged it! 

The former owner came out, told us what had been in the tank, and he may have the stand for us (another family member has it; he is going to check if it's still around).

The tank was HEAVY, even without water... the glass looks to be a 1/2" thick. The interior silcone looks good... the exterior silicone needs repair.

So, there's my summer project... to restore the tank and stand! It won't be set up until we decide if we're moving or not.

My future mega sorority is becoming a reality. EEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Gawd! I am SO jealous of all of those good deals! So expensive here!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

LeroytheBetta,

Hang in there, dearie! Your lucky fishy day will come, too. 

Keep your eyes and ears open... who knows what good fishy surprise will come your way!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Something smells fishy about all these deals...

Haha sorry I couldn't resist saying that...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Neil D,

You puns are getting as bad as mine, lol! ^o^ (fishy face at you!)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually that was my first pun onthe forum. Pun is a funny word...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Really? Your first pun? Aw, man - I jumped all over you on your very first pun! 

Okay then, your very first pun is as bad as mine are all the time! 

Congratulations, lol!

Puns are fun... but now, I'm done...


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't know what a Pacu was... I Googled it and the pictures on the "WEB" part, not even the "PICTURE" part, were SUPER DISTURBING!! I wouldn't touch those things with a 10 foot pole.  

I got 2 end tables today that hold a TON of weight, therefore my (2) 2.5 gallons are happily sitting on them. My 10 gallon might move onto it, though. We shall see! AND, my physical therapist _might _let me have his 10 gallon set up for free! ^^ He says he has to talk to his wife, but I guess he's sick of cleaning it, LOL! 

If I do get that 10 gallon, another fish. hehehehe.... ^^


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My only experience with Pacu when not at a fish store is eating it lol I've only had it once or twice though, the fish itself didn't have very much flavor to me, I prefer Salmon, Ahi Tuna, rainbow trout, and Opah


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

copperarabian,

"My only experience with Pacu when not at a fish store is eating it lol"

Well, thank goodness it wasn't the other way 'round!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

haha lol. I read it as a Oprah Fish! theres gonna be one of those soon...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Neil D,

Wow this is scary... I thought 'Oprah' when I saw that too! LOL


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

haha LOL


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

0.0 0.0

Wow. I think that was a pacu at my LFS. I thought at first when I saw it, "Is that a pirhana??" I know why it's hidden in a tank a foot or two above the ground almost completely covered from view by a filter, it's probably illegal. Not sure what to do on my part 0.0 They take great care of fish, but unless this is something that looks similar to a pacu that's allowed (it was about 7 or 8 inches) than, well, er... not sure. But before I suspect anything I'd have to do some research and visit my LFS again.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

the dream of all bettas kepper!
YOU CAN FINALLY SWIM WITH YOUR BETTA IN YOUR 75G TANK!!!
damn so sweet.

btw.. what about arowana in your 75?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Sayurasem,

Swim'n with the bettas... lol... I bet they'd tickle!

Arowana grow huge... so I'd guess 75gallons would be like a starter size for them.


----------



## Yosilior (Mar 24, 2011)

MoePaac said:


> OK, I just bought a 75 gallon tank with all the fixin's for $50. I have no business getting a 75 gallon, but what a steal!
> 
> So besides 100 bettas, what can I do with a 75 gallon? This is out of my league haha! I feel like it would be a good opportunity for cichlids, but I prefer planted tanks. Angels, sure... but I'm not crazy about them. Love discus, but their finicky from what I read.
> 
> ...


Great deal! Did you find it on Craigslist? They have such good deals, it feels like theft sometimes! But if I had a 75 gallon, I would put a few male convict cichlids in there, and a salvini cichlid. Salvini's have great color, and convicts have such personality! Mine always darts to the top and swims back and forth when he sees me; like a dog wagging it's tail!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^ bettas do that too  hahalol


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, I'm sooo glad you started this thread. We had a 75G GIVEN TO US for FREE !!! I need a stand though and posted the request on Craigslist and someone is willing to sell one in that size for $40. Is that a good deal ? Haven't priced them new/used anywhere.

Anyway, I'm going to look up these fish everyone is suggesting and see if I want them in my tank too. Thanks for helping me out ! I would LOVE a saltwater aquarium, but I'm new to fish ownership and not sure I can handle that kind of responsibility and I know I don't have that kind of knowledge so I'd be SOL - ha !

Sounds like I want a Salvini possibly, I love fish that act like dogs. That's why I love my betta Goldie so much. I couldn't resist, went to the LFS and got him a girlfriend to look across the room at - I named her Jewel.


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

Wow" congrats !!! You can have fun with it !!!Send pic of what ever you do with it.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on getting that 75 gal. GIVEN to you!! And, yes, $40.00 for a 75 gal. stand is a good deal provided it is sturdy and in good shape.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, you want to make sure the surface that contacts the tank is level, and *totally* supports it, otherwise the tank will eventually break... and you'll have an epic flood to deal with! :O


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Yes, you want to make sure the surface that contacts the tank is level, and *totally* supports it, otherwise the tank will eventually break... and you'll have an epic flood to deal with! :O



Any suggestion of how to make sure the stand will support it when I'm looking at it to buy it ?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

1. Take measurements of your tank, so when you go to look at the stand, you'll know if the stand is the right dimensions for your tank. Not all tanks measure the same.

2. The stand should be real wood or steel, with no warping. The top should be totally flat.

3. When the tank is filled, there should be no gaps under the tank. Gaps mean the tank is not supported in that section... and that means more stress on that section of glass. The tank will fail in that section - its just a matter of time.

Drain the tank and get a new stand if there are gaps.

4. Consider this: the tank alone will wiegh over 50 lb. The water alone, when filled, weighs 625.50 lb. That's as much as 4 adult men. You'll want to be sure that your tank is level when filled, and that weight is distributed evenly over a strong beam in your house or set up on a level concrete slab.

If the floor bows, you again risk tank failure.

5. Check your home owner's or renter's policy. Make sure you are covered, in case the tank does let go. That much water can cause a lot of damage... and you want to be sure your covered, just in case.


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Something smells fishy about all these deals...
> 
> Haha sorry I couldn't resist saying that...


 Good one !


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> 1. Take measurements of your tank, so when you go to look at the stand, you'll know if the stand is the right dimensions for your tank. Not all tanks measure the same.
> 
> 2. The stand should be real wood or steel, with no warping. The top should be totally flat.
> 
> ...


Good points. I had already measured the tank and the tank unfilled needs 2 people to move it, gosh it's heavy. I wondered how much it would weigh filled - holy sh*t that's heavy. My whole house is on concrete slab. Good point about the home owner's policy- never thought of that. I'm planning to put it in my kitchen which is linoleum (I have a tropical theme going on in there) but part of the water could go into the living room for sure with that much water.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, it's a big plus that your house is on a concrete slab!!! Lucky you!

Up here in the Northeast that is a rarity.

I would think it would be helpful (if one has a large aquarium set-up) to have some sort water-sucking appliance around the house - just in case.

Like:

portable sump pump
shop vac
extractor/steam vac
etc.

I would think that companies who do emergency clean-ups or hardware stores might be able to suggest the proper equipment for that sort of emergency.
It's good to be prepared, and have 'what ifs' nailed down, before going forward...

Good Luck!  I bet your tank will be a beauty when its done... and you won't have any worries, because you planned ahead!


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Well, it's a big plus that your house is on a concrete slab!!! Lucky you! Up here in the Northeast that is a rarity.
> 
> I would think it would be helpful (if one has a large aquarium set-up) to have some sort water-sucking appliance around the house - just in case.
> 
> ...


I'm in Charlotte, we don't have basements down here (it would cost a fortune to dig thru the hard clay). Hence, most are on concrete slap, and hardly ANY homes have a crawl space. I already have a shop vac - so I'm good there. Yes, I'm a planner to a fault. I drive everyone crazy in the meantime with my indecision  Yesterday I went into the LFS just to see what my options were and there were too many and the guy got totally frustrated with me. And the one plant that I actually went in there to get for my present picture frame tank - they didn't have. So there was one decision out the window. I ended up getting a new female though. Named her Jewel.

Here's Jewel and Goldie meeting for the first time via the glass during a water change.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Jewel has a pretty tail! Goldie's color combo is cool


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Jewel has a pretty tail! Goldie's color combo is cool


Thanks so much ! Yes, I couldn't resist her when I saw her because of that tail. She's a pretty blue color (can't really tell from the pic). It stands out nicely contrasted from the pink plastic plant. I just love Goldie to death. He's like a dog, always excited to see me. I'm sure Jewel eventually will love me too  I haven't seen an orange betta at the store since I bought him, so glad I got him when I did. I really want a solid, bright yellow male - I've been searching for months.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Got an email about the tank stand - talked her down to $30. Looks like I'll be meeting to pick up the stand on Monday after work AND I'm bringing a level - thanks for the advice !


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

What about putting the tank on styrofoam? (sorry if someone already mentioned this, I missed it). It would buffer any little bit of the stand not being 100% level, I'd think. I don't know if that's a good option or not, but it sounds logical. It would get compressed due to the weight though, but I think it'd get compressed to sort of fit the ... un-levelness (lol, I just made up a word... didn't know how else to say it).


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck with the stand!


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats everyone who found either cheap 75gs or was given them. I'm on the lookout for good deals like that (i bet everyone here is). If i had a tank that size i'd either do cichlids or i'd get a freshwater puffer.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

I want something with lots of color ! The bigger the better (that are compatible with the other fish and that size of tank of course.)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Did someone say puffers? (you know what I'm talking about if you posted in the "Drax has tankmates" thread)


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

I said puffers, also i don't think i saw that thread... i'll have to go look for it.

Okay, i'll not mention puffers anymore, wouldn't want this thread to spiral into madness.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oscars the way ahaw ahaw I like it ahaw ahaw! They are interactive and can recognize their owners how cool is that. They eat other fish that is kinda cool since it can fit in a home aquarium. Also you can hand feed them. I also like red albino ones with long tails.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Gouramis are VERY cool. I love Kissing Gouramis, they are adorable!
Lionfish are also super cool!

Let us know what you pick!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would get some of those small sharks they have a petco. They are cool looking.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@ kathstew,

I read your post as "I love _kissing _gourami's" like you actually kiss them. Oops silly me


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's the stand I'm picking up tonight for $30.

She said there was a 75G on it before that came with it, and that's all she wanted. She already had a wooden stand with a cabinet so her dogs wouldn't get into the food. I've already measured and picked out the place it's going to sit ! 

Any advice how to clean the 75G ? It's been sitting outside all winter - had no space to drag it in and store anywhere.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice stand!! 

The first thing I'd do is fill up your 75 gallon and make sure its still water tight.

Then add a few drops of bleach. Let it sit for a bit, then drain.

Scrub the inside using aquarium salt and water (not aggressively near the silicone seams). Rinse throughly and let dry in the sun.

That should discourage any bacterial critters in your tanks, and give you a good work out to boot!

Any residual bleach (remember just a few drops!) will be neutralized by water conditioner.

*************** 

Let the tank sit filled with water and decorations on the stand for a couple of days. That way, you can check for leaks and make sure everything is good with the stand and the location. Then I would do a no-fish cycle of the tank.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

You've gotta hold my hand here - please tell me EXACTLY how much bleach a few drops is - I'm clueless, remember 

Good idea about the aquarium salt. I bought another male green & red betta. I think it would be fun to put him in there to see what he does with all that space ! (At least until I figure out what fish I'm planning to put in there.) 

If I wanted to, can I put my female in there with him since it's so large ?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

"can I put my female in there with him since it's so large" 

There has been a lot of debate about males and females together in a large environment...

I would not advise males and females together unless both fish were conditioned and ready to breed, and then only for the time it takes for the breeding cycle to occur.

Otherwise, you are risking the female's life in biological experiment. Not cool.

(Of course, that's my opinion.)


********************

On the bleach... I'm afraid I clean like I cook - a dash of this and a pile of that.
So my method is not so scientific (although with medicine and cures I am very precise), but I can tell you that whenever I use bleach in relation to fish, I use a minimal amount then, rinse rinse rinse, and a soak in decloranator afterwards. If I can smell bleach at all, I continue the cycle until I don't smell it at all, and let the items dry in the sun.

The idea here being to kill bacteria and leave no chemical traces afterwards.

Having said all that, however, you may want to find out precisely what amount to use, in the safeest manner possible.

Here is a forum thread that provides more info:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=69091&highlight=sterilize

There are other threads that speak on tank sterilization on the forum.

Read up on what other people have done (there are many opinions/methods used). Then you'll know what you feel comfortable doing. 

Come to think about, there should be threads on males and females together, too...


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I got the stand. The lady's fishroom was amazing. She had a 75G, a 100G, and a 150G. Was a great chance to look at some fish and decide what I like. I liked her rainbow sharks, kissing gourami, ruby barbs, some type of speckled catfish that started with a "P", but my FAVORITE was the parrot fish. She even had an Oscar & so many others I couldn't remember.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Instead of corydoras, you could easily pull off a small school of clown loaches in a 75 gallon tank. They seldom bother smaller fish. Parrot fish are hybrids.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Just looked up the clown loaches - said they need a powerstream. I'd like to have a calm tank with just an airstone.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

sunnydawnie said:


> Just looked up the clown loaches - said they need a powerstream. I'd like to have a calm tank with just an airstone.


I don't think you can have just an airstone for any of the fish you listed. I believe they ALL need filters.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> I don't think you can have just an airstone for any of the fish you listed. I believe they ALL need filters.


Yes, it will have a filter. By powerstream it said fast moving water like a river. That's what I really don't want.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm planning a 55 gallon sorority. I'm going to have so many plants in there. The plants will all be in front of the hiding spots. I tend to use coffee cups for my girls to hide in, so I'll have a clump of something in front of each hide and you won't see my gaudy coffee cups. 

Considering a bit of a "hill" to one side to break up the horizon. I think I'm going to go with some granite chunks.

For now I plan to cap off the population at 15 females. Better than any soap opera ever.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Your options are endless. You just have to decide on what you REALLY want. Our house is full of HUGE tanks so we have a little of everything. All of them we got for ridiculously good deals.

We have a local forum of fish lovers that has breeders and hobbyist where we get all of our fish and trade fish. You can always change yours depending on the market for fish in your area and your level of attachment. Lol! 

This is what we have.

72 gallon - 52 female betta sorority, lots of filtration. Just amazing to watch with all the colors!

135 gallon - african cichlids, heavily filtered, with about 50 cichlids ranging from 1" to 5". This tank is amazing. Cichlids come in some beautiful colors!

110 gallon - moving our south american cichlids into this week, waiting on filtration from big als

90 gallon - my daughters goldfish tank that just got resealed and about to be set up, waiting on filtration from big al's

We have an empty 110 gallon we got for free off of craigslist that I want to be a tanganyikan cichlid tank or community tank around gouramis. 

Fish are just amazing so it is hard to not just keep adding! MTS!

For cleaning, we just turn the tank upside down and prop one end up to allow room for your arm and the hose then spray the heck ouf of it with the hose. Since it is upside down all the gunk with just fall out.

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Robertthefish - where did you get your yellow betta ? I've been looking for one for months.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

iheartmybettas said:


> Your options are endless. You just have to decide on what you REALLY want. Our house is full of HUGE tanks so we have a little of everything. All of them we got for ridiculously good deals.
> 
> We have a local forum of fish lovers that has breeders and hobbyist where we get all of our fish and trade fish. You can always change yours depending on the market for fish in your area and your level of attachment. Lol!
> 
> ...


Wow - 52 female bettas ! I had no idea that you could put that many females together. But at $3 a piece, geez that's $156 in fish !

I wish I could see examples of the tank before I choose :hmm:

I think I would like some pink parrot fish, some rainbow sharks, and perhaps some type of catfish... I'll take a look at the LFS and see what they have for african cichlids. All those can go together right ?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm voting betta sorority as well with cories and lots of tetra's. I mean how fun would that be getting some really beautiful girls. Like HM, CT and of course VT in bright colors.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

sunnydawnie said:


> Wow - 52 female bettas ! I had no idea that you could put that many females together. But at $3 a piece, geez that's $156 in fish !
> 
> I wish I could see examples of the tank before I choose :hmm:
> 
> I think I would like some pink parrot fish, some rainbow sharks, and perhaps some type of catfish... I'll take a look at the LFS and see what they have for african cichlids. All those can go together right ?


Petsmart had their female bettas for $0.99 not that long ago so that's why I did it.  I have a pic of it in my album.

You do have to be careful because some rainbow sharks can get aggressive once they get bigger. I do love the blood parrots though. I had 2 full grown for a short time but sold them because I wanted african cichlids. They came with the tank. The parrots seemed really docile.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

iheartmybettas said:


> I do love the blood parrots though. I had 2 full grown for a short time but sold them because I wanted african cichlids. They came with the tank. The parrots seemed really docile.


I know - I went to a lady's house to buy her 75G stand and she had 2 blood parrots. They were so much fun to watch. They were like watching 2 balloons floating around of someone trying to hold their breath ! They made me smile just watching them. Plus, they were so colorful, I think it will go nicely in my tropical-themed kitchen.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

sunnydawnie said:


> Robertthefish - where did you get your yellow betta ? I've been looking for one for months.



Sunny, I sent you a PM but just in case anyone else is looking for some good-looking, very attentive/social bettas, I got my Yellow DT boy Brad from a seller on Aquabid who goes by the username Chard56.

I have bought a total of 5 bettas from him and he is a great seller.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

chard's on this site, lol


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Iheartbettas, I wouldn't get a lake tanganyika cichild tank because I read that they are hard to feed.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Guys, this has gotten *really off the original topic*, and has been *hijacked* over and over! 

Please take convos not about the original topic to their *own threads*!!!!

75 responses and too few are about the 75 gal!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think we've strayed too far off topic.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

No, no, I'm with PewPew.

Back on topic: OP, I suggest you divide said tank into 5 equal parts...LENGTHWISE!!!

This will be perfect for many races. You can race bettas, angel fish, cory cats, loaches, heck, you can even race apple snails if it's a Saturday and you have a couple of cases of beer handy.

Just think of all the money you'll make off of your neighborhood buddies. Remember, the house always wins, and this time YOU are the HOUSE!

There, top that, I dare anyone.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

The last two pages were about other people's tanks!! D: I didnt even know who the op WAS!


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry, PWI: Posting While Intoxicated. I shut up now.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Oh, thank goodness! I'm glad you were able to resolve this without having to put the fish down. It's not the fishes' fault.
> 
> I can't believe the Walmart is selling Pacu! 0_o
> 
> ...


Shockingly Petsmart also sells Pacu! :shock: I think instead of Zombie-Plan we need a Pacu-Plan.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hhmmm, if I had a 75 gallon I have no idea what I'd do with it. There are endless possibilities. I would not go with any dangerous fish. Also, you have to take into consideration the needs of the fish you want to put in the tank and compatability.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Saltwater? Or a HUGE sorority angelfish, betta heaven?


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

RobertTheFish said:


> No, no, I'm with PewPew.
> 
> Back on topic: OP, I suggest you divide said tank into 5 equal parts...LENGTHWISE!!!
> 
> ...


OMG - this is hysterical ! I literally laughed out loud. I think you should add hurdles in one of those race lanes ! Another lane, build an obstacle course, and yet another a maze. LOL !!! You could entertain the neighborhood for hours


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

OK - I think I'm going to put these in the 75G

4 red blood parrots, 1 rainbow shark, one plecostomus, 3 African featherfins (I'd really like only 2 but someone at Petsmart said I needed 3, is this true ?) I'd love to get a few ruby tetras in there somehow.
Comments before I potentially make any huge mistakes ? 

MoePaac - with all these suggestions have you decided ?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Ha! I thought sunnydawnie was the OP. Lol!


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

No, I'm not. I'm a hijacker apparently, with the same issue. 

About 3 emails in I posted I was so glad Moepaac put up this thread because I have the same dilemma ! I was starting my process the same time as his request. Sorry MoePaac ! This info. was great helping to decide !

I think we should start a combined post when we get our 75Gs set up to compare !


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Well.....what did ya decide....are you keeping it....or selling it.....

The 75gal is a great size to make a soil based natural planted tank and really easy and cheap to up-grade the lighting with shop lights.....cost about $10.00...well here in the US any way.......and even a stand is easy and low cost if it didn't come with one...cinder blocks and 2x8......(I didn't read all the post in the 10 pages)laffs.......

Look in my album and you can see my 75gal soil based natural planted....full of Bettas...both male and female from 6mo to 3 yrs of age....I don't recommend keeping Bettas like this.....this didn't happen over-night...it took a couple of generation to get there.....lol.......


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

OFL,

Beautiful planted tank! 

And the stand idea is very useful. 

I will look into both of these as I rehab my 75 gallon (waiting to see if I am moving before setting it up).


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

orphansparrow said:


> how about one male betta?? =o think about how happy he would be with all that space. probably no one in history has ever done that! and it would be a fun game for you to look for him each day. haha.


Yes! One male betta with 200 ghost shrimp!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

The shrimp would revolt against their betta oppressor. Create like a huge shark by arranging themselves together in a certain way. Like the fish in finding nemo


----------

